# Subs needed in the Grand Rapids Michigan Area



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

We are doing a large chain of accounts that stretches across Michigan! I have quite a few sites in the Grand Rapids area that are in need of full service. (plowing, shoveling, salt)

PM or email me for details. Email is [email protected]


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Pm Sent! 


my message was to short


----------

